# [Knoppix] Drucker konfigurieren



## youngProgrammer (19. September 2003)

Da meine letzten Erfahrungen mit Windows ziemlich schlecht waren und ich sowieso total auf OpenSource stehe (programmiere halt selbst gerne), habe ich mir zum Einstieg Knoppix gekauft, damit ich sehen kann, wie eine Linux-Distribution so ist, ohne jegliche Risiken eingehen zu müssen.

Ich boote Knoppix also von CD. Allerdings wird mein Drucker (HP Deskjet 710C) über die KDE-Druckerverwaltung nicht erkannt. Wenn ich einen neuen Drucker hinzufügen will, sollte man ja eigentlich die Druckerart einstellen können, bei mir sind aber alle Optionsfelder deaktiviert, also nicht anwählbar.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Habenix (19. September 2003)

Hi,

guck mal hier 
vieleicht hilft dir das mal weiter.
Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Sway (19. September 2003)

Ansonsten schau mal auf http://www.debianforum.de
Unter Tipps und Tricks steht wie man CUPS(sehr schlecht Dokumentiert) zum laufen bekommt. Wenn du dann immer noch nicht deinen Drucker zum laufen bekommt, musst die Druckersachen nachinstalliern, über apt. Such da mein im Forum nach CUPS und Canon. Da findest du die APT-GET Zeile
apt-get install cupsomatic-ppd 
apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
apt-get install cupsys cupsys-bsd a2ps foomatic-bin

Das müsste alles sein, was du brauchst 


Aber versuch erst das was der Herr über mir gepostet hat =)


----------



## youngProgrammer (20. September 2003)

Also das mit "apt-get install...." funktioniert schonmal nicht, weil irgendwelche Dateien gesperrt sind. Als ROOT habe ich es auch schon versucht.

Und was das andere betrifft, müsste ich da wohl irgendwelche Dateien aus dem Internet downloaden, der PC, auf dem ich Knoppix aber benutzen will, hat keinen Internetanschluss. Geht das nicht irgendwie anders?


----------



## Sway (20. September 2003)

http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=CUPS+einrichten


Wenn du die 7 Debian CDs hast, sollte es da auch drauf sein


----------



## youngProgrammer (21. September 2003)

> Wenn du die 7 Debian CDs hast, sollte es da auch drauf sein


Hab ich aber nicht.


----------

